# Beretta A300 Extrema issues!!!



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

At Christmas time I decided that I wanted (not needed) a new shotgun. I've shot nothing but O/Us for the last 17 or 18 yrs and decided to buy a new auto loader 12ga to finish out the waterfowl season. My goal was to buy either the Browning Silver Hunter or Winchester SX3 shotgun. I headed to BassProShops New Year's Day and ended up choosing between the Beretta A400 Extreme and the A300 Extrema. I really liked the fit of both guns. I chose the Extrema.

Let me start with the fact that the gun had a nice fit and the gas operation made the gun a dream to shoot. My first hunt was a bit anticlimactic with my shooting only 3 birds. My second hunt was the hunt from hell. I killed 2 birds then experienced something VERY DANGEROUS!!!
I swung on a bird, pulled the trigger, and nothing. The trigger didnt budge, not a even a click, nothing. It was as though the gun was on safe. Stunned, I looked down at the gun, and BOOM!!! The gun went off, unexpectantly kicking itself out of my hands and into the water. Scared the sheeott out of me. Thank goodness my dog was at heel on my right side or it would have killed her. I packed up and headed home. 
I hunted a 3rd time and chose to hunt alone just to see if the gun would do it again. It did. So I sent it back to Beretta and told them that I really didnt want the gun back and would be willing to even purchase a different gun. Of course, they sent an email stating that they'd repair the gun "if it was under warranty". Seriously? The gun was less than a month old. 
Has anyone experienced anything similar? I've hunted ducks since 1976 and have never had something like this happen.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

First off thank goodness you didn't get hurt. I have the A300 and have hunted ducks/geese from Canada to south Texas. I never had an issue with the gun.
From your description I think it was your ammo that was the issue, since you didn't state if on your second/third hunt you was using the same ammo. I have seen this happen with other guns. Once fired you may not hear the firing pin release. The delayed firing of the shell points to the ammo, not the trigger. As a safety feature on the gun, if the shell isn't fired(which gives the action the blow back needed) to cycle action. It stay put as not to open the breech. That would have been worst if shell exploded with breech open.
With what you mention, it's your ammo.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Bowhntr. I did leave out the fact that I intentially used a different ammo the second time the gun delayed. Both were new out of the box loads.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe that bowhunter is in the right track. More than likely an extremely weak firing pin spring.
Was it below freezing. I have seen bolt guns fail to fire in cold conditions because of too much oil. This is really hard to do in Texas.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd rule out ammo as the OP stated the "trigger didn't budge" in his first post. Its mechanical and he should let the guys at Beretta figure it out and fix it like he's doing now.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Its certainly not the norm or anything Ive ever experienced before. The trigger was solid as a rock. No click, no movement, nothing. Then, boom!!!
Scary.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope baretta makes it right. Im notnreal sure how it could not be under warranty. I had a problem with a loose saftey catch on my first ruger red label. When I asked the girl that was to handle my case how long it would be in the shop she said forever. When I asked why she said that it was staying until they figured out why it happened and the the gun would be destroyed. My new one was on the way the day after they verified mine was a safety issue. Less than 10 days from shipping to recieving.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I too hope that Beretta makes good on this issue. For the last 20 yrs Ive been a Browning O/U guy. After my experience with this gun, the Browning autoloader that I initially planned on purchasing is starting to look a whole lot better-LOL!!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

UPDATE:
I just received a short and sweet letter from Beretta stating that they are replacing the gun that I returned. Great news!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Thats good. Glad to see CS is still alive at some companies


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yup , that's what good company's still do ! To bad not all mfg are like that ! Good for you to get a new gun .


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I was certainly hoping for a replacement. I'm not sure that I would have trusted the gun had it simply been "fixed". Beretta received my gun on 2-2-15 and on 2-19-15 they put in writing that it would be replaced. That in itself says alot for Beretta customer service.

I can certainly say one thing, my curiosity has me wondering what might have been the issue?


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW-UPS delivered the new gun today!!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Just opened the shipping box and the Beretta gun case. They sent me a BRAND NEW A-400 Extreme-HOLY SHEET!!!


----------

